# Need help with an E-Code!



## tnelson1230 (Aug 5, 2010)

I am a Medical billing/coding student is training to get my CCS & CCSP at a local vocational training school.  

Today, I got marked wrong on a quiz for a code that I think is right, and my instructor insisted that the code she picked is more accurate.  i think she's wrong. 

The question is this...

a patient was tackled and knocked down during a football game, and suffered a concussion with loss of consciousness for 20 minutes.   

she wanted us to code the diagnosis code, and the E-code.  She marked me wrong on the E-code. 

My answers were 850.11, and E886.0. 

She states that the E-code should be E917.0, however, E917.0 specifically states: Striking against or struck accidentally by objects or persons in sports without subsequent fall - (kicked or stepped on during game (football) (Rugby), Struck by hit or thrown ball, struck by hockey stick or puck., and E917 EXCLUDES: Fall from collision with another person, except when caused by a crowd (E886.0-E886.9.)

Now...E886.0 specifically states: fall on same level from collision, pushing, or shoving, by or with other person, in sports (tackles in sports). 

My debate with my instructor was that E917.0 was WITHOUT a subsequent fall, and the patient was unconscious.  how can the patient be unconscious for 20 minutes without falling??
Her argument was that E917.0 specifically states the sport of "Football".  ???  And that the specificity of the sport makes the E917.0 more accurate.   

What would be the more accurate code?

Thank you so much!!  

Tina M. Nelson


----------



## ohn0disaster (Aug 5, 2010)

*my thoughts*



tnelson1230 said:


> The question is this...
> 
> a patient was tackled and knocked down during a football game, and suffered a concussion with loss of consciousness for 20 minutes.




If this is, word for word, what the scenario was, YOU are correct. The correct codes for this scenario are 850.11, E886.0. It clearly states, in the Tabular for E886.0, "tackles in sports". Also, I would consider being knocked down a "subsequent fall", nevermind the fact that the patient was unconscious for 20 minutes because it's unknown when the patient lost consciousness.


----------



## tnelson1230 (Aug 5, 2010)

It is, word for word.  I debated this with her for over 20 minutes, and my instructor was so stuck on the actual sport of "football", I couldn't get her to focus on what actually happened to the patient!  thank you so much for your input.


----------



## ohn0disaster (Aug 5, 2010)

Might be the instructor's pride obstructing her vision, as well. Teachers never like to be told they are wrong by the student! lol


----------



## JulesofColorado (Aug 5, 2010)

I agree with E886.0 and I also think you should use E0070 Activities Involving American tackle Football.


----------



## eadun2000 (Aug 5, 2010)

If she is so stuck about it being "football" then why is she not adding E007.0?


----------



## gost (Aug 6, 2010)

I agree.  E917.0 clearly states without fall.  Last time I checked, knocked down = fall.  Keep arguing!


----------

